
EU court invalidates EU-US Privacy Shield agreement due to US data gathering - afrcnc
https://twitter.com/EUCourtPress/status/1283668810374021121
======
detaro
front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23856988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23856988)

